# Goat Costume Ideas, Anyone?



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So, I am taking my Pygmy doe to fair, and it just so happens that there is a goat costume contest! The goat with the funniest and most original costume wins. Any ideas? Nothing too hot, though. Don't want her to overheat.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We went to a breeding show with a contest. my favorite was the fruit of the loom model with lace panties on! there was also a cowboy and his horse, a chef and a tinkerbell. Have fun!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wonder women or a buga loo...( yiks..think I aged myself there lol)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what colour is your goat? can help with costume ideas...


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

we once did a costume show with our donkey and we used a pair of pants on his front legs and a bandana around his neck and a straw hat with ear holes cut out so it stayed on his head. some other people had dressed there baby donkey up as a well a baby, they had a cloth diaper and a bonnet and a pacifier around its neck and it one the contest, and google "guinea pig costumes" the picture of the purple bunny costume or blue dino. costume would look really cute on a goat.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's white, with a grey dorsal stripe, and grey legs, up to her knees. Not sure about the term for that


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Cop and robber lol..... Just a thought. Saw alot of goats dressed up as robbers at our fair.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

In the costume contests, do the handlers generally dress up too? I don't like dressing up like that


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

if you and your goat both dressed in the same theme it would probably help. you don't necessarily have to dress in a costume, matching colors would look good together.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

One Halloween I took Peggy Sue out with the kids. Every time someone asked me if she was a goat I responded, "No, it's my dog in a goat costume." Got a lot of strange looks! 

What about dressing yer goat up as a poop factory?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Right now I am thinking of a dinosaur, pirate, taco, or a box of Chinese take out noodles.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Axykatt said:


> What about dressing yer goat up as a poop factory?


Poop Factory and Noise Machine


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Dinosaur! Omg I wanna see a tiny goaty dinosaur even more than a pygmy pirate!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, kinda leaning towards a 'cute' dinosaur. I think purple or blue would look good. What would I wear?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> One Halloween I took Peggy Sue out with the kids. Every time someone asked me if she was a goat I responded, "No, it's my dog in a goat costume." Got a lot of strange looks!
> 
> What about dressing yer goat up as a poop factory?


Poop factory.... LOLOLOL


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, kinda leaning towards a 'cute' dinosaur. I think purple or blue would look good. What would I wear?


A safari hat and wire rimmed glasses like the scientist in Jurassic Park?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's a good idea... I think I have some khaki shorts I can wear, too. Then my white western shirt I use to show in. I have a plaid (purple) short sleeve button up shirt I could wear, too. What do you think would be best? Then for shoes...?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

White shirt and hiking boots I think...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah and a rock hammer/sheet rock axe and stick funny looking tools in both your pockets.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I will have to go look for some hiking boots then! I will make the things on her back (you know, they look like half circles going down the dinosaurs back) and then the thing that thing that some dinosaurs have behind their heads, like a fan type thing. For a tail... Not sure on that. But for the colors, I will use dark blue spray paint, then I have some sparkly purple stuff somewhere I can use for polka dots or borders around the edges. Think I should make some patches for her body?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Yeah and a rock hammer/sheet rock axe and stick funny looking tools in both your pockets.


I was thinking maybe a clip board, too


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A big pencil behind your ear. You could look at stuff on the ground and write on your clip board.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good idea! I'm excited for this. If I work with here everyday until fair, she should be plenty leashed trained by then, right? Fair is at the end of August. She'll walk on the leash, but she's really stubborn with it. Also gotta work with my wether, and buckling.. Gunna stay busy!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Make sure she knows that the peanuts are in your pocket and she'll follow you anywhere. Especially in a strange place.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Right now I am using a leash, when she gets better on it I will use the actual show gear. I will walk her, and if she goes long enough behaving, she'll get a treat. Same with the others. Good method, or no? She's five, the buckling is 9 months, and the wether is 3 months.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try this...Go into their pen and start handing out peanuts. When they are just starting to fight over them walk to another part of the pen. repeat repeat and repeat. When they follow you everywhere around your pasture, start trying to run away from them. The ones who follow get peanuts. Then start training...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That is smart... Everyone will get exercise too  

Any guess on how long that will take? I'll have to go get a bag of peanuts when we get back from our trip 

I'm going to miss my goaties!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

About 3 hours in sessions. If they can't figure out how to eat peanuts, use sunflower seeds. Most goats LOVE peanuts though, shell and all. Roasted and salted...


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Pirate, 
or a rain deer and elf 
A cowboy


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Dino-goat!!! I love that idea. Please post pictures.

My daughters are working on costumes for their goats too. I thought a flower and fairy would be cute but they have come up with their own more elaborate ideas. One of us will share when they get the costumes all hammered out.

Aceofspades - those are some cute goaties.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

if you like dinosaur, you can do Dino from the Flintstones, and you can dress up like a cave-person!!!

OR the little dog-reindeer from the Grinch, and you can wear a fully green outfit and be the Grinch!

and....we're totally going to need pictures!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

For the tail, take a kids floatie pool noodle and cut to length. Paint (no spray paint) and decorate with light objects. If you heat it up slightly you can bend it a little more. 

My idea would be to take 1 1/2inch strip of form ribbon or canvas, lay that down the middle of her back, cut to length. Then grab a pack of paper plates, the cheap paper ones look great! Paint with color of choice. Glue two together back to back so the spines have more "body" and appearance to them. Attach them to the strip with hot glue. Probably bend the bottom of the plates opposite directions when you attach for a wider attachment base for stability. I would then get some cute thin cloth and sew a body costume. Or go the cheap route and mix koolaid (no sugar, and half the water) and spray her body with it. You can paint hooves with nontoxic poster paint. Comes right off! For the head I'd buy a cool looking children's mask. Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome ideas!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I can pretty much guarantee that he'll be the only Palaeontologist at the show


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I can pretty much guarantee that he'll be the only Palaeontologist at the show


She 

LOL It's okay, I get called I guy all the time on forums... I guess Scotty sounds too male-ish? It's my horses name, who is a male, after all


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Duh, I guess I should have looked at your name huh??


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

LOL it's okay.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Business goat


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

^^ I love that!!!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Heres what we did...






duck dynasty haha

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------

